# Syria Says US Behind Attack On Own Embassy



## Polar Bear (Sep 13, 2006)

_I want to know where each and everyone of you where for the last week. _

*Syria Says US Behind Attack On Own Embassy

*September 13, 2006 6:03 a.m. EST


Ryan R. Jones - All Headline News Middle East Correspondent
Jerusalem, Israel (AHN) - Senior Syrian government official have accused the US of being behind Tuesday's assault on its own embassy in downtown Damascus. 
A Baath party official, speaking on the condition of anonymity, told WorldNetDaily, "We in the government are 100 percent sure America was behind this attack, which is not the same as other attacks by Islamic groups." 
He explained, "Only the Americans can succeed in carrying out an attack just 200 meters from President [Bashar] Assad's residence in the most heavily guarded section of Syria." 
The official charged that Washington had orchestrated the attack to "prove Syria is filled with terrorists and to put us in a weak position" in order to extract political concessions. Following the attack, Bush administration officials said they hoped the incident had convinced Damascus of the dangers of Islamic terror and the need to cooperate with the West against the phenomenon. 
The US and several of its European allies have repeatedly demanded over the years that Damascus close down the local offices and training camps of several organizations hostile to Israel and the West. 
The identities of those who attacked the US embassy Tuesday have not been revealed. Three of the gunmen were killed by Syrian guards during the assault. A fourth was reportedly captured.


----------



## Viking (Sep 13, 2006)

How convenient for Syria that the fourth gunman "died of his injuries" in captivity.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 13, 2006)

lol, and here we were praising them


----------



## 37F4V (Oct 11, 2006)

If we were behind the attack:

#1 It would have succeeded.
#2 It would have been on President [Bashar] Assad's residence.


----------

